# Trovoada de 19 de Julho 2006



## I_Pereira (30 Mai 2007 às 19:47)

Forte da Barra, das 00:12 às 01:30. Mais um dia que devia ter saido mais cedo de casa. Entretanto começou a chover e bem, ainda fiquei uns tempos no carro à espera que parasse, o que não aconteceu e acabou ali o dia


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2007 às 09:49)

Fotos muito interessantes , gostei particularmente desta:


----------



## mocha (31 Mai 2007 às 14:52)

tb é a minha favorita, boas fotos


----------



## Minho (31 Mai 2007 às 22:43)

Grande caçador de trovoadas!! 
Ainda há pouco tempo te inscreveste e já colocaste mais fotos tuas de trovoadas do que qualquer um de nós


----------



## Fil (3 Jun 2007 às 17:11)

Temos especialista a fotografar trovoadas  

Estão todas muito boas, mas ainda gostei mais das que tiraste no dia 14 de Junho.






É a minha preferida.


----------



## I_Pereira (4 Jun 2007 às 02:00)

Obrigado  
Foi estar no sitio certo à hora certa, com trovoadas bem frequentes o que ajudou a atinar com as definições da máquina. O resto foi só ir disparando


----------

